# SS Noob Question - Gearing



## dhd.evans (27 Oct 2017)

Hi guys,

I've bought a Pinnacle Dolomite Single Speed (2017 model). The gearing is 44 x 18 which is grand for flats and gentle hills but, genuinely, I'm well and truly spinning out on any downhills. 

A quick read around shows me that replacing the rear sprocket with something smaller will alter the ratio and give me that extra 'oomph' on the downhills. That said i have literally zero clue where to get a smaller sprocket and then how to go about setting this up.

For reference i'm a roadie rider (2 x 11) so well versed in having to fettle cassettes and derailleurs but this simpler mechanism is foreign to me!


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've bought a Pinnacle Dolomite Single Speed (2017 model). The gearing is 44 x 18 which is grand for flats and gentle hills but, genuinely, I'm well and truly spinning out on any downhills.
> 
> ...



Have a look at changing the chain ring, either 46 or 48, your 44x18 gives a 64 inch gear, using a 46 chain ring gives a 67 inch gear and a 48 gives a 70 inch gear. personally I use 44x18.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Oct 2017)

http://www.cyclesdeoro.com/Shop/gear_chart.htm

Here’s a chart. Aim for about 90 inches, you’ll be fine.


----------



## FishFright (27 Oct 2017)

On my SSer when I'm going too fast to pedal comfortably I stop pedalling and freewheel . It saves the energy for the uphills where I wished I had a smaller gear.


----------



## Ian H (27 Oct 2017)

I ride 43x17 or 18 fixed. You say 'single-speed' which implies a freewheel. Conventional wisdom is that you can gear lower with a freewheel because you can coast downhill. Fixed-wheel teaches suppleness and smooth pedalling technique (unless you're grinding a 90" gear, obv.).


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Oct 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> http://www.cyclesdeoro.com/Shop/gear_chart.htm
> 
> Here’s a chart. Aim for about 90 inches, you’ll be fine.


90" on the road?! Wow! That sounds huge! 42x16 gives me 70". 44x18 is about 66"; to go to 90" is quite a leap.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> http://www.cyclesdeoro.com/Shop/gear_chart.htm
> 
> Here’s a chart. Aim for about 90 inches, you’ll be fine.



I'd say that was a bit high for most people.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> http://www.cyclesdeoro.com/Shop/gear_chart.htm
> 
> Here’s a chart. Aim for about 90 inches, you’ll be fine.



Thats a masive gear, too high for a lot of people


----------



## jayonabike (27 Oct 2017)

My single speed is 44 x 16 which is about right for me and where I cycle. I can spin along on the flats at around 20 - 22 mph and get up most hills around here. Down hills I coast and enjoy the free ride.

For single speed free wheels and chainrings look here

http://www.velosolo.co.uk/shopsingle.html


----------



## Sharky (27 Oct 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> http://www.cyclesdeoro.com/Shop/gear_chart.htm
> 
> Here’s a chart. Aim for about 90 inches, you’ll be fine.



I've got two bikes. One a SS (freewheel) with 44x17 - great for normal leisure riding on mixed terrain. The other is a fixed and set up with a 50x14 or 15, but only used for short distance TT's on flat courses. The 50 x 15 (approx. 88") does seem too low sometimes when the wind is behind you and topping 30mph. But the slightest hill and you almost grind to a halt.


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Oct 2017)

So, consensus is i could go bigger on front and smaller on back but not as big as 50 x 15 (i misquoted, i have a 46 x 18). 

I wonder if 46 x 15 might be a starter for 10 - thoughts?


----------



## Sharky (27 Oct 2017)

Sprockets are cheaper than chain rings, so I would keep your 44 ring and just replace your sprocket with a 17t, then a 16t and just experiment.
You'll need a chain whip and if you run out of tension adjustment, may need to shorten the chain.

Good luck


----------



## Sharky (27 Oct 2017)

Just googled your bike and the sprockets may not be the screw type, so you might not need the chain whip. Tensioning is by adjusting the bottom bracket, so whatever tools you need for that and you may still need to shorten the chain if you can't take up all the slack in the chain.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Thats a masive gear, too high for a lot of people


It is, but I find it’s very easy to keep a steady pace / Control with a big ratio. I don’t wish to encourage anyone’s grandma to suck the proverbial eggs, but ( set to fixed ) the less time spent switching the twitching ( muscles ) the less tiring the ride ( if you anticipate the stops, and don’t get too many e stops). 90 is a big ask for the un initiated, but if you don’t have any actual climbs, it soon feels natural enough.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I'd say that was a bit high for most people.



You’re right, but once you’re conditioned, it has its advantages.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Oct 2017)

Sharky said:


> I've got two bikes. One a SS (freewheel) with 44x17 - great for normal leisure riding on mixed terrain. The other is a fixed and set up with a 50x14 or 15, but only used for short distance TT's on flat courses. The 50 x 15 (approx. 88") does seem too low sometimes when the wind is behind you and topping 30mph. But the slightest hill and you almost grind to a halt.


True, but if you know the hill is coming, cane it before you hit it, and if you’re not going up for too long, you should be okay.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> 90" on the road?! Wow! That sounds huge! 42x16 gives me 70". 44x18 is about 66"; to go to 90" is quite a leap.


But satisfying, as you can really fly, on the flats and descents, at the cost of a small inconvenience on the Aussie descents.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Oct 2017)

Ian H said:


> I ride 43x17 or 18 fixed. You say 'single-speed' which implies a freewheel. Conventional wisdom is that you can gear lower with a freewheel because you can coast downhill. Fixed-wheel teaches suppleness and smooth pedalling technique (unless you're grinding a 90" gear, obv.).


Very true, that’s the beauty of riding fixed, you learn to be smooth, or come off


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2017)

Personally I would go for the highest gear that you can get UP your regular hills on, why compromise the rest of your ride to get a slightly faster descent?


----------



## dhd.evans (27 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Personally I would go for the highest gear that you can get UP your regular hills on, why compromise the rest of your ride to get a slightly faster descent?



You're talking to the guy who's slapped aero-bars on the front of his SS because "go faster"!


----------



## Sharky (27 Oct 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> You're talking to the guy who's slapped aero-bars on the front of his SS because "go faster"!


I've done that on my low geared SS. I find that a low gear/aero bar combination is actually faster than my multi geared road bike without aero bars.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Oct 2017)

Sharky said:


> I've done that on my low geared SS. I find that a low gear/aero bar combination is actually faster than my multi geared road bike without aero bars.


Persuit bars are bloody brilliant, give you more Aero, fit between a cab and a bus.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> It is, but I find it’s very easy to keep a steady pace / Control with a big ratio. I don’t wish to encourage anyone’s grandma to suck the proverbial eggs, but ( set to fixed ) the less time spent switching the twitching ( muscles ) the less tiring the ride ( if you anticipate the stops, and don’t get too many e stops). 90 is a big ask for the un initiated, but if you don’t have any actual climbs, it soon feels natural enough.



You sound like an exceptionally strong rider, 46x18 is about as high as I go, I normally ride 44x18


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> You sound like an exceptionally strong rider, 46x18 is about as high as I go, I normally ride 44x18


I’ve got thighs like tree trunks, in relation to the rest of me, but that’s a legacy of the Rugby days. 90 inches isn’t _that _unusual, with the fixed riders I know, but not massively common.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Oct 2017)

90"? With a cadence of about 100, that's 30 mph


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> 90"? With a cadence of about 100, that's 30 mph


Yep, one major reason for keeping my Cadence low. There are other reasons, but not scaring the be jeeesus out of ped’s / traffic, in the urban environ, is a good one.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Oct 2017)

Each to their own. I'm a rather 'spinny' rider, but not everyone is.
My SS is at about 62", and about 72" on the fixed side. 39T to 17T freewheel 15T fixed, on a flip-flop hub.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Each to their own. I'm a rather 'spinny' rider, but not everyone is.
> My SS is at about 62", and about 72" on the fixed side. 39T to 17T freewheel 15T fixed, on a flip-flop hub.
> View attachment 380532


72” is perfectly adequate for most people’s needs.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’ve got thighs like tree trunks, in relation to the rest of me, but that’s a legacy of the Rugby days. 90 inches isn’t _that _unusual, with the fixed riders I know, but not massively common.



I only know one rider round here that can manage a 90" gear.


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> I only know one rider round here that can manage a 90" gear.


RR is no ordinary rider, he's definitely special


----------



## Sharky (27 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> 90"? With a cadence of about 100, that's 30 mph


If you are riding in a timetrial or at timetrial tempo, 90" gear is not particularly high. I'm a long way from a being a "fast" rider, but on one of the Q courses, i clocked 44mph on 95 fixed on the fast "ski-slope" start. In spite of the fast start I only finished with a 26min ride a lot lot slower then the winner.


----------



## Andrew1971 (28 Oct 2017)

My SS is 48 16 what ever that is in inches. I find that fine for me where I live and some people think I am nuts for having a single speed bike
they cant see the attraction.
Andrew


----------



## gaijintendo (28 Oct 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> The gearing is 44 x 18 which is grand for flats and gentle hills but, genuinely, I'm well and truly spinning out on any downhills.



I recommend not changing anything for now. You are describing the compromise of riding fixed or single speed.

I was spinning out on descents on my fixie, and I decided I'd go down slower, and work on my backpedalling. As has been mentioned, it is a freewheel, so you have the option of letting it spin out (whereas it would spin _me_ out on my fixie).

You are also getting a good bit of cadence work if you stay shy of the 90 inches, for which you will reap the rewards back on the road bike on climbs and so on.

Basically, don't feel like you have to fettle just because it's simple. Give it a little longer to grow on you.


----------



## dhd.evans (30 Oct 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> I recommend not changing anything for now. You are describing the compromise of riding fixed or single speed.
> 
> I was spinning out on descents on my fixie, and I decided I'd go down slower, and work on my backpedalling. As has been mentioned, it is a freewheel, so you have the option of letting it spin out (whereas it would spin _me_ out on my fixie).
> 
> ...



Perfectly balanced argument and i agree; for context i ride in Dundee which is notorious for the way in which you travel uphill one way and then uphill again on the way back. That said i've found a nice wee route that takes in two minimal climbs (meaning out of saddle) with my the singlespeed and i might swap the rear cog so it goes from 46x18 to 48x15, give it that little bit more 'oomph' and work my legs more.

On my second day riding it i've found that i'm spoiled by my road bike because I can drop to 39x25 on big hills and just keep my cadence up to keep my speed. No such luck when it's fixed at 46x18! It works different muscles and i'm really enjoying it!


----------



## zigzag (30 Oct 2017)

gearing should be chosen according to the terrain, 48x16 works well for me as long as i avoid 17%+ hills. for flat(ish) terrain i prefer 52x16, my natural cadence is 80-90rpm.


----------



## EasyPeez (31 Oct 2017)

Another SS noob here, and like the OP I'm considering changing the gearing on my new (secondhand) SS in time. I've only just got it so am going to take a couple of months to get used to it, but at 42/18 (approx 62 gear inches) for a totally flat 17 mile commute (which will be the bike's primary use) I'm thinking I might need to go for a higher gear at some point.

I notice upthread one or two people mentioning changing chain rings - are there some advantages to doing this? Isn't it cheaper and simpler to change the rear cog?

I'm wondering if sticking with the 42 at the front but putting a 15 on the back (an increase of 13 inches to 75") would be about right. Would any other adjustments come into play if doing this, other than maybe shortening the chain?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## mcshroom (31 Oct 2017)

Hi Andy. Your gearing is a bit lower than I would use for that commute. I tend to aim between 65-75" on mine for general riding (though I'm fat and Cumbria isn't good at flat)

In your position I'd be tempted to try a 16t (Dicta freewheels are easy to find in that size and dirt cheap, if not very durable) and see how it feels. 15 would probably be fine though.


----------



## Sharky (31 Oct 2017)

My SS came with a dicta freewheel and not had any problems and have replaced with the same.
When buying freewheels, the common sizes seem to be 16, 17 or 18, so if you are looking for a higher gear you may need to increase the size of the chain ring.

I have a fixed on the other side, so any worries about the dicta failing isn't a problem.


----------



## EasyPeez (31 Oct 2017)

Sharky said:


> When buying freewheels, the common sizes seem to be 16, 17 or 18


Good point. For some reason I thought 14-18 was the common range. I'm struggling to find a 14 or 15. I'll likely go with @mcshroom 's suggestion and try a 16t.

Being flat and on an estuary we get a lot of wind around here, and there's a bit of stopping and starting, so it's not like I can pummel it all the way. 

Actually, I've just checked and on my 10 speed road bike the gear I tend to use most on the commute is my 50/19 - if http://www.bikecalc.com/gear_inches is to be believed that is exactly the same as a 42/16 - bingo!

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------

